# Square bottle embossed E.ANTHONY   NEW YORK



## rich (May 9, 2009)

Anyone know of the possible contents of this bottle?  All I could find was  an E. Anthony from NYC with photographic background.  Bottle is 6 1/4" high and 2 5/16" wide.  2 part press with blown neck? ( faint twist marks on neck indicate) seams stop at top of shoulder.


----------



## rich (May 9, 2009)

pic was late for post


----------



## cc6pack (May 9, 2009)

http://books.google.com/books?id=2B4TAAAAYAAJ&pg=RA1-PA22&dq=E.+Anthony+new+york+bottle&ie=ISO-8859-1&output=html


----------

